# exhaust help for an idiot



## dinx2582 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi. I'm an idiot. I won't claim to know a great deal about cars, so bear that in mind in deciding wether or not to help me. I'm sure this is a relatively simple problem. Oh, I've got a 2001 Sentra GXE Automatic.

The object that holds the exhause pipe to the undercarriage of the car (mount? hanger? whaa?) seems to be missing some piece of hardware. The metal bracket that prevents it from falling to the ground is still in place, but the muffler moves around a tiny bit when I'm accellerating, which leads me to believe that some sort of shock-absorbing piece of something is supposed to be in between the exhuast pipe, and the metal bracket. As it stands, my exhaust has the freedom to shift left and right, perhaps an inch in either directions, I'm not sure. Basically, the rest of the car moves, and weight displacement knocks my exhaust pipe around a bit. Metal rubbing on metal, it seems.

I would be very appreciative if someone could point me in the right direction in order to get this replaced. My best guess (which isn't worth much with cars) is that this is a simple DIY situation. I just don't really know exactly what to look for/ask for. While I'm at it, does anyone suppose that this could be a sole influence, or at least a main factor, pertaining to the Check Engine Light? I do plan on getting my car's computer checked, but in the mean time, I would apprecaite any help.

Thank you.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Go to Autozone or Checker (Maybe even NAPA, I never go there though) and go to the exhaust section. Look around and you should be able to find all sorts of different types of exhaust hangars. Just look for the one that looks like yours. Crawl under the car and 5 minutes later, tada! Problem fixed.

I'm sorry but I didn't understand your computer question so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> Go to Autozone or Checker (Maybe even NAPA, I never go there though) and go to the exhaust section. Look around and you should be able to find all sorts of different types of exhaust hangars. Just look for the one that looks like yours. Crawl under the car and 5 minutes later, tada! Problem fixed.
> 
> I'm sorry but I didn't understand your computer question so I'll just leave it at that.


That is the most ridiculos thing I have heard in my life. First off why would he replace the whole hanger since he clearly stated his is still there. Second I would love to see someone put one on in 5 minutes. Most of the hangers I have seen are welded on and would have to be cut off an the new one welded in place. It sounds like you need the rubber bushing that is in the hanger. Just my oponion, im not exaclty a mechanic either.


----------



## '04 SENTRA 1.8S (Jun 6, 2005)

dinx2582 said:


> Hi. I'm an idiot. I won't claim to know a great deal about cars, so bear that in mind in deciding wether or not to help me. I'm sure this is a relatively simple problem. Oh, I've got a 2001 Sentra GXE Automatic.
> 
> The object that holds the exhause pipe to the undercarriage of the car (mount? hanger? whaa?) seems to be missing some piece of hardware. The metal bracket that prevents it from falling to the ground is still in place, but the muffler moves around a tiny bit when I'm accellerating, which leads me to believe that some sort of shock-absorbing piece of something is supposed to be in between the exhuast pipe, and the metal bracket. As it stands, my exhaust has the freedom to shift left and right, perhaps an inch in either directions, I'm not sure. Basically, the rest of the car moves, and weight displacement knocks my exhaust pipe around a bit. Metal rubbing on metal, it seems.
> 
> ...



It's possible that the exhaust has formed a leak at the seam where it is bolted together. and yes this could make your engine light come on. When I was upgrading my exhaust on my 2004 nissan sentra, I turned the car on and let it run with NO exhaust hooked up just to see how crappy it would sound. This made my light come on. Go to advanced auto parts or somewhere like that and they will test it and tell you what code it is, and what may be causing it. Then when the exhaust hanger is fixed go back and they will clear the computer for FREE!


----------



## Raul (Sep 12, 2002)

I don't think Advance Auto will check codes; Autozone does, though. -- and clear them.

Good luck.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> That is the most ridiculos thing I have heard in my life. First off why would he replace the whole hanger since he clearly stated his is still there. Second I would love to see someone put one on in 5 minutes. Most of the hangers I have seen are welded on and would have to be cut off an the new one welded in place. It sounds like you need the rubber bushing that is in the hanger. Just my oponion, im not exaclty a mechanic either.


I'm pretty sure he has to BUY the ENTIRE hangar and then can TAKE the pieces he NEEDS. I don't think autozone is gonna part out a hangar. Lets use some brain power here buddy.

Yeah, and *MOST* are welded on, but not *ALL* of them are. He should be able to reuse all of the hardware that is ALREADY attached. He just has to slip the rubber piece on. So, as I said... 5 minute job. Well unless you think the rubber piece requires a welder...


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I'm pretty sure he has to BUY the ENTIRE hangar and then can TAKE the pieces he NEEDS. I don't think autozone is gonna part out a hangar. Lets use some brain power here buddy.
> 
> Yeah, and *MOST* are welded on, but not *ALL* of them are. He should be able to reuse all of the hardware that is ALREADY attached. He just has to slip the rubber piece on. So, as I said... 5 minute job. Well unless you think the rubber piece requires a welder...


No autozone carries the rubber bushing only, ive replaced them before they seem to me to be pretty much a universal part the bushing atleat


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> That is the most ridiculos thing I have heard in my life. First off why would he replace the whole hanger since he clearly stated his is still there. Second I would love to see someone put one on in 5 minutes. Most of the hangers I have seen are welded on and would have to be cut off an the new one welded in place. It sounds like you need the rubber bushing that is in the hanger. Just my oponion, im not exaclty a mechanic either.


Uhm, the piece he needs is a RUBBER HANGER. That is a 5 minute job, and auto stores have several available. He stated has his metal hook things are still on the exhaust and car, and he needs to connect them with the hanger.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

Butt Hurt said:


> Uhm, the piece he needs is a RUBBER HANGER. That is a 5 minute job, and auto stores have several available. He stated has his metal hook things are still on the exhaust and car, and he needs to connect them with the hanger.


Boo-yah! Told ya. Yeah my local autozone carries at least 5 different types of hangars. Yours only carries the bushing? Thats just weird. You must have an oddball store.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Acceler8ter said:


> I'm pretty sure he has to BUY the ENTIRE hangar and then can TAKE the pieces he NEEDS. I don't think autozone is gonna part out a hangar. Lets use some brain power here buddy.
> 
> Yeah, and *MOST* are welded on, but not *ALL* of them are. He should be able to reuse all of the hardware that is ALREADY attached. He just has to slip the rubber piece on. So, as I said... 5 minute job. Well unless you think the rubber piece requires a welder...


I am sorry but you are making yourself look like a moron. Now that you see how stupid that comment you left was you are just saying what I said. Nowhere in your comment did you mention using a certain piece of the hanger. You didnt mention just using the rubber piece from it later. You just told him to buy a new hanger and crawl under his car and he will be done in 5 minutes. You didnt say what he was replacing or anything. Any normal person would just assume tha you are talking abotut the WHOLE hanger since you failed to mention otherwise. You would be much better off if you werent so vauge.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Butt Hurt said:


> Uhm, the piece he needs is a RUBBER HANGER. That is a 5 minute job, and auto stores have several available. He stated has his metal hook things are still on the exhaust and car, and he needs to connect them with the hanger.


I am pretty sure thats what i just said fuckface. He didnt say replacing the rubber part would be a 5 minute job. He said buy a hanger and then go under the car and you would be don in five minute, could he be any more unclear? He didnt say what to replace or how to. He just said buy a hanger. By the way its not a RUBBER HANGER there is a piece of rubber in the hanger but the hanger is metal buddy.  I agree replacing the rubber in the hanger is a 5 minute job but if you would look better you would notice I am the on that recomended that, not the one that said buy a whole new hanger.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> I am pretty sure thats what i just said fuckface. He didnt say replacing the rubber part would be a 5 minute job. He said buy a hanger and then go under the car and you would be don in five minute, could he be any more unclear? He didnt say what to replace or how to. He just said buy a hanger. By the way its not a RUBBER HANGER there is a piece of rubber in the hanger but the hanger is metal buddy.  I agree replacing the rubber in the hanger is a 5 minute job but if you would look better you would notice I am the on that recomended that, not the one that said buy a whole new hanger.


You can't just buy the rubber part. If you use your brain you can figure out to take the damn hangar apart and put it together. This isn't underwater basket weaving. A 5 year old could do it as long as they can push hard enough. Stop being such an asshole. Some things don't need descriptive details, just basic information for a BASIC JOB. Your making this harder then it needs to be; it's not like he's installing his own turbocharger.
EDIT: Oh, and I know we've been saying the same thing the whole time. You just tried to make more of what the job really is. Your acting like I stole some type of super serum from you and sold it under your nose to the world.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

ga16freak said:


> I am pretty sure thats what i just said fuckface. He didnt say replacing the rubber part would be a 5 minute job. He said buy a hanger and then go under the car and you would be don in five minute, could he be any more unclear? He didnt say what to replace or how to. He just said buy a hanger. By the way its not a RUBBER HANGER there is a piece of rubber in the hanger but the hanger is metal buddy.  I agree replacing the rubber in the hanger is a 5 minute job but if you would look better you would notice I am the on that recomended that, not the one that said buy a whole new hanger.


Who are you calling a fuckface you stupid dipshit. A rubber hangar (which was mentioned you can buy at autozone, and thats what he needs) is what is missing on this dudes car. Then you go talking about he needs stuff welded on, which he doesnt. It doesnt take a brain surgeon to know how to mount a rubber hangar. Unless you dont know know to stick something into a hole, you shouldnt be working on your car. They are called "rubber exhaust hangers" and you connect that to the metal piece thats on the car and the exhaust.

One guy said 



> Go to Autozone or Checker (Maybe even NAPA, I never go there though) and go to the exhaust section. Look around and you should be able to find all sorts of different types of exhaust hangars. Just look for the one that looks like yours. Crawl under the car and 5 minutes later, tada! Problem fixed.


 and then you said



> That is the most ridiculos thing I have heard in my life. First off why would he replace the whole hanger since he clearly stated his is still there. Second I would love to see someone put one on in 5 minutes. Most of the hangers I have seen are welded on and would have to be cut off an the new one welded in place. It sounds like you need the rubber bushing that is in the hanger. Just my oponion, im not exaclty a mechanic either.


But he was right. Obviously he is talking about RUBBER HANGERS! He said nothing about replacing the WHOLE exhaust hanging part.

Learn some manners and read over things before you go calling people names.


----------



## SUPERSTEVE'S200SX (Feb 24, 2004)

Just be ill advised to that while replacing the "rubber exhaust hanger" do not pull to hard on the metal which should be welded to the exhaust mufller itself and the other which should is on the chass, i think the 1 on the muffler would be easier to break off just word from me, not that it means much. :thumbup:


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

SUPERFLYNISSAN200SX said:


> Just be ill advised to that while replacing the "rubber exhaust hanger" do not pull to hard on the metal which should be welded to the exhaust mufller itself and the other which should is on the chass, i think the 1 on the muffler would be easier to break off just word from me, not that it means much. :thumbup:


I dunno, you'd have to put a lot of force on it to break it. I've never seen a broken one. Oh, and you're right. It's most likely mounted to the muffler and then one will be mounted to the bottom of the chassis.

While your under there you might as well check if any of the other hangars are missing. I believe there should be 4 holding your cat on. At least, there is on my B14, so there is a total of 5 or 6. Might as well get everything under there fixed if you gotta crawl under it.

Oh, before I forget, thanks Butt Hurt. Maybe if he hears it from another person he'll get it through his skull.


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Butt Hurt said:


> Who are you calling a fuckface you stupid dipshit. A rubber hangar (which was mentioned you can buy at autozone, and thats what he needs) is what is missing on this dudes car. Then you go talking about he needs stuff welded on, which he doesnt. It doesnt take a brain surgeon to know how to mount a rubber hangar. Unless you dont know know to stick something into a hole, you shouldnt be working on your car. They are called "rubber exhaust hangers" and you connect that to the metal piece thats on the car and the exhaust.
> 
> One guy said
> 
> ...


You are a complete idiot my freind. He is the one that was saying to buy a whole hange when obviously he jsut need a rubber BUSHING. Not a RUBBER HANGER. I did not suggest welding i said replacing the whole hanger takes weldign because he implied that thats what needed to be done. He said nothgin about the rubber bushig in his first post he just told the guy to buy a new hanger.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

ga16freak said:


> You are a complete idiot my freind. He is the one that was saying to buy a whole hange when obviously he jsut need a rubber BUSHING. Not a RUBBER HANGER. I did not suggest welding i said replacing the whole hanger takes weldign because he implied that thats what needed to be done. He said nothgin about the rubber bushig in his first post he just told the guy to buy a new hanger.


Boy, you need to learn how to read. Did I ever say "rip the old hangar pieces out and replace the WHOLE damn hangar".. Nope, I sure as hell didn't. I said buy a new hangar... I'm pretty sure this guy isn't stupid enough to do the above mentioned and would simply disassemble the new hangar to FIX THE OLD ONE. My god you are stubborn. How many people have to call YOU an idiot until you realize your just causing drama (over the internet, my god) and making something out of NOTHING. Why does everyone get it except you?

If it takes that much detail to explain how to fix a simple job like an exhaust hangar that is missing a piece, I don't even wanna see what it takes to tell you how to rotate tires.


----------



## dinx2582 (Jun 12, 2005)

*Thanks*

Without trying to get in the middle of the argument, I would like to extend my thanks to everyone who repsonded, and subsequently helped me figure out what I need. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

2 people will be banned for language!! (at least if i were mod)


----------



## dinx2582 (Jun 12, 2005)

In any event, can anyone confirm as to whether or not I can use any of the rubber hangers that AutoZone carries? They weren't very much help on the phone, what with being idiots and all (at least the local one, anyway). They said they had three different sizes, and I would like to make sure that I'm not getting something that, while it might fit, would be a bad hanger to use for whatever reason. They are cheap enough that I'm going to try them regardless, but if anyone has any insight, that would rock.

thanks.


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

dinx2582 said:


> In any event, can anyone confirm as to whether or not I can use any of the rubber hangers that AutoZone carries? They weren't very much help on the phone, what with being idiots and all (at least the local one, anyway). They said they had three different sizes, and I would like to make sure that I'm not getting something that, while it might fit, would be a bad hanger to use for whatever reason. They are cheap enough that I'm going to try them regardless, but if anyone has any insight, that would rock.
> 
> thanks.


Just look at the other hangars underneath the car. They *should* be the same as the one you need. Then just match 'em and you should be good to go.


----------

